
Show HN: My Relaunch of Makepassportphoto.com. Create ID Photos Easily - pauljeba
https://makepassportphoto.com/
======
djcoding
I think not many retail users would be willing to use this service. Better to
provide some kind of B2B solution for existing photo studios.

~~~
pauljeba
Yeah packaging this as a B2B solution is something that I have been thinking
for a long time. Do let me know if you have any specific interest on this.
Will be glad to work closer with you on this.

------
djcoding
Interesting. How do you remove the background ?

~~~
pauljeba
I use some amount of opencv magic and machine learning to remove the
background. Have you checked the quality of the background removal process,
were you satisfied?

~~~
djcoding
I did check the sample photo, with watermarks. Looks okay to me. I mean to
ask, what exactly in machine learning do you do to remove the background.

~~~
pauljeba
Ahh yeah :) That's my trade secret :D If there is more interest from the
community I would definitely share that here. Until then I will keep it as a
secret :) Hope you dont mind.

